# Christmas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Andrews Sisters
Christmas

Release Date 1951
Duration29:40
Genre
Vocal
Holiday
Styles
Traditional Pop
Vocal Pop
Christmas
Harmony Vocal Group
Holidays

4/5R


----------

